# New Boat..



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Well its new to me. Picked up this Proline 150 with 48hp johnson today. Can't wait to get this in the water over in the EL and Owls Creek. I have a good feeling about this fall and winter Trout fishing.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats. Good luck with it.


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll race ya!!!!!!!!!!! :redface:


----------



## Wethook (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like a fun setup! Those are the 2 areas I fish most... if you see a small small white & navy blue side console give ya a wave... that's me.


----------

